# The big split



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

My dad, sister, and myself were out this morning checking the zero on our muzzle loaders, the good news... Both of their guns required only one shot each to see that they are both dead on at 100 yards. Now for the bad news..... The forend on my T/C Encore split completely in half lengthwise. It's in two pieces, I am going to try and put it back together with some accraglass bedding compound. I hope it holds until I can replace it. I found a replacement stock set on ebay it's black synthetic and is the butt stock and forend set. There was only one bid for $10.00 it was used but the photos it showed looked like new. The only thing is it just went up for auction last night and won't end for another four days. I refuse to pay for a new one those prices are just crazy. I called Thompson/Center but the gun is 9 years old and the stock is no longer covered. I'm gonna try and win this synthetic one, I prefer it over the walnut anyway.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Man what a bummer, hopefully you can rig it enough to hunt with it until you get your gun fixed. Good luck on your bid.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Suageye, hey use Gorilla glue,make sure you get the excess off.But it will hold even with the recoil.After gluing it wrap it with an ace bandage and let it dry for like a day.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ramfan said:


> Suageye, hey use Gorilla glue,make sure you get the excess off.But it will hold even with the recoil.After gluing it wrap it with an ace bandage and let it dry for like a day.


Crap! I already mixed and applied the accraglass! It seems to be holding pretty good! I'll let it cure for another day or so. That stuff is pretty stout so i think it'll be good till I get another forend.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Well i found a different stock and forend set that was new in box Black Synthetic with all the hardware. Final bid $46.51 with $12.61 in shipping. So for just about $60 I got a new stock and forend set that costs about $159.00 at various other gun part sites. So I'm happy I just hope it gets here before Gun Season starts.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

not sure on this but I believe thompson center has a life time warranty on all stocks contact them . I know on all the old cap lock guns they do . when i worked at kames sent a few back including my dads old hawken . they sent a new stock with all new brass and all the old brass back


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

T/C has a Lifetime Warranty... So there's a "catch" to it? Encore's are not that old of a design. Just makes me wonder what their "Warranty" will actually cover when any of "us" needs it?


----------

